# Enclosing post and beam foundation



## thomb (Apr 14, 2007)

Have a 50s era cottage in New Hampshire, where the original part of the house is on a post and beam foundation, additions were built on concrete foundation walls.

The current skirting enclosing the crawl space on the post and beam part of the house is a thin cement board material, that is broken and missing in many places. I'll be residing and fixing termite damage this summer, so now is a good time to replace the "skirting". Suggestions on materials? I would like something that would have the appearance of a solid foundation to match the rest of the house, and I prefer this to be a DIY job that will not cost major $$$'s


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 14, 2007)

Hello Thomb:
Well, it sounds to me like you are headed for a quick lesson in block-laying. You could lay 6" blocks ( they are lighter and easier to handle )between the  piers and get a nice looking job. For a semblance of a footer you could dig out a shallow (maybe 6" deep) trench and fill it to a level to match the pier blocks with tamped #56 limestone; lay your blocks directly on that rock, since it will not be supporting the house. Also put a ventilator in each panel that can be closed in the winter and opened in the summer.
Glenn


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 14, 2007)

New Hampshire frost depth/heaving could make a mess of that though..


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 15, 2007)

Usually around the north country area we use Pressure treated wood for wall panels made of "Durarock" or cement board. The same type stuff you use in a shower tile area.Then you can if you want wire mesh it and cover with a scratch coat of mortar or stucco if you do not want seams to show. 
We would just leave the seams to show and skim the panel with some cement and paint. They skirts always seam to move in some way so covering the seams does not always work out.

Leave an access to underneath and remove any organic soil from underneath. Another good idea is to cover the entire area under neath with plastic draining away from the foundations.

Good luck and wear your bump cap.


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 15, 2007)

Sorry, I didn't look at the location; I was only looking at the cost. Square Eye is right about the heaving. Perhaps you could check with some locals who have faced the same problem or the local building inspector. Codes may come to play in the fix and they may know of an inexpensive fix for the local conditions.
Glenn


----------



## thomb (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for the replys all! The Durarock approach sounds like the way to go.
I'll check in with the building dept. and post back if I hear anything interesting.


----------

